# betrug oder doch nicht??



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

hallo,ich habe mich bei mobile nach einem auto umgesehen.ich habe dann einen superschönen Mercedes gefunden dieser war super billig.habe dem verkäufer dann eine e-mail geschickt ob ich nähere infos bekomme z.b. eine telefon nummer.bekommen habe ich keine 6 min. später eine mail in englisch der verkäufer kommt aus italien und schreibt mir das dass auto in sizilien steht und wir uns in sizilien treffen sollen wegen der übergabe. habe ein schlechtes gefühl gerade sizilien ist ja ziemlich gefährlich nicht das ich da überfallen werde. meint ihr das dass betrug ist? gibt es eine sichere methode wegen der bezahlung???


----------



## berend2805 (21 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,ich habe mich bei mobile nach einem auto umgesehen.ich habe dann einen superschönen Mercedes gefunden dieser war super billig.habe dem verkäufer dann eine e-mail geschickt ob ich nähere infos bekomme z.b. eine telefon nummer.bekommen habe ich keine 6 min. später eine mail in englisch der verkäufer kommt aus italien und schreibt mir das dass auto in sizilien steht und wir uns in sizilien treffen sollen wegen der übergabe. habe ein schlechtes gefühl gerade sizilien ist ja ziemlich gefährlich nicht das ich da überfallen werde. meint ihr das dass betrug ist? gibt es eine sichere methode wegen der bezahlung???


Na ja, am besten wird sein, Du fährst einfach mal hin, nimmst möglichst viel Geld mit und lässt Dich da mal überfallen, noch besser sogar entführen, dann kannst Du die Geschichte hinterher der Bild-Zeitung verkaufen und kriegst vielleicht sogar das Geld wieder rein, was Du vorher verplempert hast.

Eine so unsichere Methode wie Banküberweisung würde ich da gar nicht erst in Erwägung ziehen, da bereichern sich ja sowieo nur die Banken an den Zinsen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mobile[.de] nach einem auto umgesehen. bekommen habe ich keine 6 min. später eine mail in englisch der verkäufer kommt aus italien und schreibt mir das dass auto in sizilien steht



Rechne mit viel "Sand im Getriebe"! Derzeit machen (rumänische Phisher) Anbieter dem mobile.de-Markt schwer zu schaffen - da gibt es blaue Augen und leere Brieftaschen gratis!


----------



## Hercule Pendant (22 Februar 2006)

vielleicht ist es eine falle wenn dass auto ist sehr billig!!!

Und was machst du wenn ein Teil ist kaputt? für eine reparatur nach Sicilien?


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2006)

Es geht doch um einen Benz, wozu in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nahe. Die Frage der Gerwährleistung von Privat lassen wir mal außer Acht, wobei mir z. B. das italienische Recht nicht geläufig ist.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (23 Februar 2006)

ah, hatte ich nicht gelesen, dass es ist ein privatkauf.

Aber vorsicht wegen italienisches Recht: es ist doch sicilien, nicht Rom oder lombardia!!

für die Fragenden: mache dass lieber nicht und suche eine andere  auto!


----------



## berend2805 (24 Februar 2006)

Hercule Pendant schrieb:
			
		

> für die Fragenden: mache dass lieber nicht und suche eine andere  auto!


Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch tun, Du wärst nicht der Erste und auch nicht der Einzige, dem etwas passiert, was nicht im Sinne der Sache ist:

Heute gelesen in der Rheinischen Post (da nicht online verfügbar, habe ich den Artikel eben abgeschrieben):

Unter der Überschrift "Internet-Geschäft geplatzt - 42.000 EUR sind weg" heißt es da:

[edit ]

Soviel zu diesem Thema.


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2006)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> (da nicht online verfügbar, habe ich den Artikel eben abgeschrieben):


genau das ist leider nicht zulässig , da es die Betreiber in Schwierigkeiten (Copyrightverletzung )
bringen kann

tf


----------



## berend2805 (24 Februar 2006)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> berend2805 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wusste ich nicht, aber jetzt weiß ich es. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, wenn ich die Quelle angebe, dass da nix passieren kann.


----------



## berend2805 (24 Februar 2006)

So, nach kurzer Überlegung ein neuer Anlauf, da ich den Beitrag wirklich wichtig finde.

Wie die "Rheinische Post" heute in einem Beitrag mitteilt, hat ein Spanier in Remscheid für ein nagelneues Mercedes-Cabrio EUR 42.000 gezahlt, erhielt als "Gegenleistung" allerdings nur einen gefälschten Fahrzeugbrief.

Der [edit] hatte dem Spanier in einem Autohaus das vermeintliche Kaufobjekt gezeigt, verschwand aber, nachdem das Geschäft über die Bühne gegangen war und er den Kaufpreis von EUR 42.000 erhalten hatte.

Der Mann hatte erklärt, er wolle das Geld zur Bank bringen. Wie der Rheinischen Post weiter zu entnehmen ist, sollen sich die beiden Männer über "mobile.de" kennengelernt haben.


----------



## SEP (24 Februar 2006)

@berend:

So ist's ok.


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 Februar 2006)

> superschönen Mercedes gefunden dieser war super billig.


Wie naiv bist du eigentlich?
Da würden bei mir sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillen.
Das passt doch einfach nicht zusammen.
Für gute Ware kann ich auch gutes Geld verlangen.
Andernfalls stimmt etwas nicht.
Ich habe vor kurzem auch ein gebrauchtes Auto gesucht.
Keines der im Internet angebotenen Autos war bei den betreffenden Händlern zu finden.
Ich hatte mich an Angeboten in meiner Nähe orientiert und bin jeweils hingefahren.
Ich denke mal auch, dass du am Ende um eine Erfahrung reicher, aber im Geldbeutel ärmer zurück kommst.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hallo.

Siehe: http://uhr-forum.de/bmw-x5-fuer-9000-eur-bei-mobilede-t229-45.html


----------

